# Außenborder "Parsun"



## Kegelfisch (3. November 2014)

Hallo Kleinbootfahrer

Kennt oder hat jemand von Euch einen Motor von "Parsun" ? Was ist das für 'ne Marke und wer hat das gebaut ? Wenn ich den 15 PS er mit dem 15 er von Mercury vergleiche sehen einige Teile verdammt gleich aus . Ist die Serie eine koreanische Raubkopie oder was Brauchbares zum gesitteten Preis ? Es gibt im Net teils widersprüchliche Beurteilungen . Vielleicht kann einer von Euch aus Erfahrung einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Marken wagen .

#c Uwe


----------



## steffen287 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

lass die Finger von ich hab von parsun nen 2,6 ps er alles total billig gemacht ist auch schon der 2
Motor der andere flog mir mit lautem knall um die Ohren hätte mich fast erschlagen als der Magnet oder was es war von der schwungscheibe flog und das Gehäuse durchschlug kauf dir für das geld lieber ein gepflegten gebrauchten von mercury oder Honda !


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*



steffen287 schrieb:


> lass die Finger von
> 
> kauf dir für das geld lieber ein gepflegten gebrauchten von mercury oder Honda !



oder ein neuen tohatsu :m


----------



## Riesenangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Ich kann meinem Vorposter nur voll zustimmen. Ich war auch mal drauf und dran mir einen 5er zu holen. Den gab es im Netz neu für 800 Eus. Ein Vereinskollege hatte auch einen und nur Ärger mit dem Ding. Zuerst kamen die Dichtungen, dann war eine Welle oder so was hinüber. Alles innerhalb von zwei Jahren. Außerdem hat der Motor gesoffen und für seinen Verbrauch zu wenig Leistung gebracht. Nur soviel, ich habe noch einen 2,5PSer und ich war nicht viel langsamer als er unterwegs. Laut ist das Ding auch noch gewesen. Also ich will es mal so sagen, man hat Fred schon auf dem Nachbarsee gehört, übertrieben gesagt. Aber zwei Kilometer weit war er zu hören und das bei normaler Tagesgeräuschkulisse. Spare lieber ein wenig länger und kaufe dir einen guten gebrauchten Motor von den bekannten Markenherstellern, wie ich es auch gemacht habe.


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

O.K. Danke an Euch . Ich hatte zwar das Angebot für 'nen schmalen Taler einen fast nicht gelaufenen 15 er zu bekommen,hatte mich aber auch gefragt , wieso er das Ding gleich wieder verkaufen wollte . Da ich auch gerne mal mit meinem Angelkahn 2 Wochen am Stück Boots-(fahr)urlaub mache (südlich von Berlin ;Oder;Elbe;Havel;Peene) , sollte er zuverlässig sein . Naja demnächst ist wieder Bootsausstellung unterm Funkturm . Vielleicht will sich jemand was neues zulegen und hat einen guten gebrauchten abzugeben . 
Also danke nochmals #6; Uwe


----------



## Südschwedenfan (4. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Parsun ein Nachbau von Yamaha ist.
Made in "China".!

Habe dann auch die Finger davon gelassen.


----------



## TR22 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Hallo,
ich kann auch Tohatsu bestens empfehlen.
Top Preis Leistungsverhältnis!!!

MfG


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Ja stimmt. Wer einen Außenborder zu fairen Konditionen sucht ist bei Tohatsu richtig. Und zuverlässig sind die Dinger auch, ich fahre selber einen seit zwanzig Jahren, der hat mich bisher nur einmal versetzt. 
 Wer sich im Winter umschauen will, der sollte man die Netzseiten von Bauhaus Nautic studieren, die haben im Winter da echte Schnäppchen. Ich sage nur einen 5PS Viertakter von Tohatsu neu für 1000 Euro. Besser geht's nicht, wenn man einen neuen Motor haben will und nicht auf die Chinamodelle reinfallen möchte.:m


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Sieh zu, das auf dem Ding made in Japan steht.
 Das ist bei Honda, Suzuki, Tohatsu und Yamaha der Fall.
 Bei Parsun sicher nicht.
 Yamaha hat vermutlich im Fall eines spaeteren Wiederverkaufes den besten Restwert.


----------



## bennyhill (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Yamaha hat *vermutlich* im Fall eines spaeteren Wiederverkaufes den besten Restwert.[/QUOTE]

*Vermutlich*, was für eine Aussage. Haupsache was geschrieben.....


----------



## volkerm (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Yamaha wird gebraucht definitiv hochpreisig verkauft, niedrigpreisige Kommentare aendern das nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Die Parsun, Selva und Yamabisi sind alle "baugleiche" Nachbauten von bekannten Markenherstellern. Meist aber mit veralteter Technik. ABER, meist ist das Material dünner, Dichtungen sind Schlechter oder gleich undicht und so weiter und so fort. Die können ja nicht umsonst die Markenteile locker um 20-30 Prozent im Preis unterbieten und dennoch Gewinn dabei machen. 
 Nach meiner Meinung teurer Schrott. Wer wenig Geld hat, der ist zu Arm um sich dann im Nachhinein doch noch einen richtigen Motor zu kaufen, wenn er mit der Billiggurke aufs Maul gefallen ist.


----------



## Mollebulle (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Ich dachte immer HONDA wäre der "Mercedes" unter den Aussenbordern !?!?Molle


----------



## zokker (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Parsun, Selva und Yamabisi sind alle "baugleiche" Nachbauten von bekannten Markenherstellern. Meist aber mit veralteter Technik. ABER, meist ist das Material dünner, Dichtungen sind Schlechter oder gleich undicht und so weiter und so fort. Die können ja nicht umsonst die Markenteile locker um 20-30 Prozent im Preis unterbieten und dennoch Gewinn dabei machen.
> Nach meiner Meinung teurer Schrott. Wer wenig Geld hat, der ist zu Arm um sich dann im Nachhinein doch noch einen richtigen Motor zu kaufen, wenn er mit der Billiggurke aufs Maul gefallen ist.



Ich kann nur was zu selva sagen. Selva ist kein nachbau sondern 100% yamaha. Habe meinen 2011 gekauft nachdem man mir meinen, 6 jahre alten, 40er suzuki geklaut hatte. Ist ein sehr moderner e.f.i. mit pt. Sogar software ist von yamaha. Habe jetzt fast 500 bh runter und der motor läuft wie am ersten tag. Also neuere selva's sind kein teurer schrott mehr.
Zu parsun kann ich nichts sagen. Hat bei uns hier keiner.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Na gut. man kann sich ja irren. Aber dennoch ist nicht auch Selva ein Yamahanachbau aus China? Ich kenne zwei die einen Selva hinten dran haben und beide sind nicht zufrieden mit den Motoren. wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dann ist doch gut. Ich dachte mir eben nur, weil ich mal so was irgendwo im Netz gelesen hatte.


----------



## zokker (5. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Die alten 2 takter selvas sind sehr anfällig und nicht sehr langlebig. Die neueren 4 takter sind 100% yamaha. Wo die nun zusammengeschraubt werden weiß ich nicht. Im mittelmeerraum ist selva stark vertreten. Die italienische küstenwache fährt selva und die italienische armee hat auch welche. 
Ist ja auch egal, muß ja jeder selber wissen was er sich kauft. So billig ist selva ja auch nicht.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (6. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Da Selva nur 2-takter gebaut hat, haben sie die 4-takter von Yamaha bauen lassen.
Ich hatte einen 25 Ps, bis auf die Haubenverriegelung und die Farbe der Haube war es ein Yamaha.!
Unterhalb der Haube war er auch Yamaha-Grau lakiert.
Ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Wer auf eine SOLAS Zulassung achtet ist auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, hier nachzulesen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Convention_for_the_Safety_of_Life_at_Sea

Ich kann von Tohatsu auch nur bestes berichten,  und ist preislich sehr günstig.


----------



## Angelbube (7. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Hallo zusammen.

Hier: http://schlauchboot-online.at/showthread.php?t=21528 gibt es eine ellenlangen Thread über Parsun Aussenborder. Dort ist zu lesen, dass doch eine Vielzahl von Parsun Besitzer mit ihren Aussenbordern zufrieden sind. 
Mann kann aber auch bei Markenmotoren pech haben. Ich habe mit meinem Mercury 25EFI auch Ärger gehabt. Später stellte sich heraus, dass der Motor werksseitig zu mager eingestellt wurde. Auch wenn der Fehler nun gefunden und abgestellt wurde, so bin ich mit dem Laufverhalten immer noch nicht zufrieden. Zum Beispiel dauert es 2 - 3 Sekunden, bevor der Motor von leicht erhöhter Drehzahl in den vollständigen Leerlauf einregelt. Das sollte man wissen, wenn man z. b. auf einen Anleger zufährt. Das Regelverhalten dieses Motors ist insgesamt recht träge. Diese Sorgen hatte ich bei meinen vorherigen Honda AB nicht. Ich würde Honda und Yamaha auch der Premiumklasse zuordnen. Dannach Mercury und der nahezu baugleiche Tohatsu. Ich persönlich würde einen gepflegten gebrauchten 4takter von Honda oder Yamaha kaufen. Ein Nachweis über durchgeführte Wartungen und dazu aus erster Hand wären für mich ein wesentliches Kriterium. Und mache einen großen Bogen um Ebayangebote! Gruß #hHardy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

habe diverse Motore bei ebay erstanden waren alle in Ordnung ...ok man kann auch Pech haben.....#caber müßte ich mich heute für einen Motor entscheiden dann tohatsou 2 takt direkteinspritzer .....


----------



## Riesenangler (7. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Schau mal hier, wenn es unbedingt ein neuer sein soll.:m

http://www.bauhaus.info/aussenborder/c/10001140


----------



## zokker (7. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*



Angelbube schrieb:


> Ich würde Honda und Yamaha auch der Premiumklasse zuordnen.



Hehe und was ist mit Suzuki?
mMn sind die Yamahas (Selva) bis 25 Ps die erste Wahl und darüber hinaus sind Suzukis von der Laufkultur und Qualität unschlagbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Dann würde ich auch mal Stockmann ins Auge fassen, da sind immer wieder gute Angebote und oft etwas billiger als im Bauhaus.

http://www.stockmann-boote.de/de/angebote/aussenbordmotoren


----------



## Südschwedenfan (8. November 2014)

*AW: Außenborder "Parsun"*

Bei Stockmann habe ich 2012 meine beiden Tohatsu 25 Ps 4-takter gekauft, der Preis war unschlagbar.!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2019)

so das mit Tohatsu hat sich erledigt habe jetzt Parsun efi mit 6 bst runter (Boot war zu groß für den Motor) 1 Jahr alt gekauft wollte bei Rückenwind nicht immer den 2 takt Geruch in der Nase haben ….bisher immer angesprungen und die Verarbeitung sieht gut aus was in 2.3.4 Jahren ist weiß ich nicht. Nur Yamaha wollte für nen neuen 8500.- und Tohatsu wurde von Honda aufgekauft und ist somit zu schwer geworden für manche boote....


----------



## seejörg (18. November 2019)

Ich selbst fahre einen Yamaha 60 Viertakt seit 2008 ohne Probleme. Bin super zufrieden damit.Davor hatte ich einen 60 Tohatsu 2Takt. Der soff doppelt so viel und war sehr laut. Ansonsten lief er auch. Bekannte von mir hatten Probleme , 50 Suzuki Getriebeschaden, 90 Mercury Kompressionsschaden, 70 Johnson diverse Undichtigkeiten am Motor. Einen 60 Evinrude 2Takt Kompressor bin ich in Norwegen im Angelurlaub gefahren. War sparsam, ähnlich 4Takter, aber dafür lauter und den Zweitaktgemischgeruch hat man auch in der Nase.
Meine nächste Neuanschaffung ist natürlich wieder Yamaha.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. November 2019)

ja ist wie mit Autos 30 jahre golf gefahren und nun zu dacja gewechselt weil ich dafür 3 neue bekommen kann....


----------

